# Windmills--huge ones!!



## celticheart (Aug 17, 2006)

Just a few pictures of wind power that is used in my area. I took these today.
My camneras batteries died, but I got 2 shots. There are over 20 of these on a high hilltop and they remind me of Teletubbies for some reason.

Up close they are beautiful. So quiet and strong. They remind me of a new world.


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

Those are the second biggest windmills I have ever seen.....


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Where are these located . . . .?


----------



## celticheart (Aug 17, 2006)

Jim-mi

I sent you a pm on the location.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Prepare to hear they dont work by the naysayers.

Make insignificant power,are expensive and unreliable.Just let me be the first to make the statements they are going to come up with.Wont be factual,just biased uninformed nonsense.Look for facts about power generation,nah,aint gonna happen,we KNOW.

Sooooo,they will make your power unreliable/expensive and the other states will have to bail you out for your lack of vision.You need clean cheap (HAHAHAHAHA!) power like coal.Oh,and they kill mass amts. of birds(though Ive been at sites and NEVER seen a bunch of dead birds around)
Remember ,fossil fuels arent 'subsidized' either (HAHAHAHAHA!) and they dont pollute thanks to clean Technology (BRAHAHAHAHAHAH!),no 'hidden' costs there.

You FOOLS,to fall for that Windplant Power.

Me, I believe my own lying eyes.And ,you know,things like FACTS on their extreme online reliability and among,if not THE,cheapest and cleanest form of electrical generation in this country.

BooBoo


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Booboo, you forgot that the flickering light will cause your brain to jelly and run right out your ears


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

Just getting ready to head up toward Columbus MT, checked the weather and noticed winds were 48 mph with gusts to 72 at Livingston. Bet those windmills along I-90 are spinning today


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Man oh man BooBoo ya got it all covered . . . . . . . .allmost

One of my customers had a person look up at his turbine and then pontificate:

"Boy is that thing UGLY"

What pray tell can you say to a idiot with a mind set like that.

I think about that when driving to and from the customers place, while passing the ENDLESS utility poles every 200 feet. . . . . . . . . . . .And those are beautiful . ??????????

Good pix's


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

<<winds were 48 mph with gusts to 72 at Livingston. Bet those windmills along I-90 are spinning today>>

I think they top out a lot slower than that, angling the blades to catch less of the wind.


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

You gotta lotta nerve takin that second picture. 

Don't you know there will be geese, ducks, turkeys, bats, songbirds, small aircraft, witches on brooms, and all sorts of things falling from the blades of those monsters soon? Run for your life.  

Wish I had one. Free power and free eats. :dance:


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice pictures! To me they are a beautiful sight! We plan on getting a smaller version in the near future.

katlupe


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Those windmills are becoming very poplar all over the Midwest and West, don't know about the East. It is a little hard to tell, but maybe somewhat less than 1 MW. A unit that size costs in the neighborhood of about $1.5 million and will return a profit after a couple of years.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Currently, New York has four modern wind farms operating, with a capacity to bring 246 megawatts of electricity to the New York Stateâs electrical grid, providing enough electricity for about 80,000 average households. 

It's a start.

katlupe


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

They bring those through town every day, huge things, have to have cars in front and back, take them over near Coleman,TX and they are painted and fixed, then they bring them right back through town finished, painted, and on their way. They are going up all over the place.


----------

